# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  افضل  موقع   لتخريج  الحديث  السريع   الموثوق

## بين المحبرة والكاغد

ما هو  افضل  موقع     للتخريج    موثوق     لمن  احتاج  اليه

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

السلام عليكم ...
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله؛ أمّا بعد:
ففي نظري أنَّ مِنْ أحسَن المواقع سهولة وبساطة الموقع المعروف بـ"جوجل google"، وذلك بأنْ تكتب الحديث أو تكتُب معناه أو تكتب معه كلمة تخريج الحديث الفلاني، وتَـتَـتَـبَّع الأصحّ منها والأدقّ مِنْ حيثُ الشكل، ثمَّ تنقل الحديث أو الحكم عليه في ملف "وورد word"؛ والمُحبَّذ أنْ تنظُر في أحكام الشّيخ الألباني والشّيخ مقبل الوادعي والشّيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط والشّيخ مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان والشيخ سليم الهلالي والشّيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط وغيرِهِم مِنْ أهل الحديث.
وبِما أنَّ أغلبَ المواقع الالكترونيَّة محفوفة بالأخطاء الكتابيّة والنحويّة والأخطاء في نقل الأحاديث النّبويّة، فعليك بتحميل الكتب التي تُـعْنَى بتخريج الأحاديث وتحقيق المسانيد على صيغة "كتب مصوّرة pdf"، وعليك قبل التّحميل أنْ تسأل عن أجود الطَّبعات وأفضل التَّحقيقات وأنفع التَّعليقات حتَّى تُصَحِّحَ الأحاديث التي هِيَ عندك بِمُقابَلتها مع الأصل، وبهذا تأتيك راحة نفْسيَّة لِعَمَلِكَ الموثوق في موقِعِكَ فقط.

----------


## ابوثابت

بل الأفضل في نظري موقع الدرر السنية 
http://www.dorar.net/

----------


## ابو سفيان الحنبلى

اعجبنى جوابك ايها الجزائرى

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
بارك الله فيك أخي أبو سفيان الحنبلي، وأرجو الله أن أكون عِنْد حُسْن ظنِّك...
[ولِلْفائدة: اسم سفيان فيه ثلاث لُغات: سِفْيان، سَفْيان، سُفْيان؛ أفادَهُ النَّووي في شَرْحِه على صحيح مسلم]

----------


## احمد شبيب

مواقع للتخريج:
سلطان - ممتاز ورائع-
الدرر السنية - _صفحة البحث_
موقع الاسلام
نداء الإيمان
كتب تخريج الحديث للشيخ الألباني
جامع الحديث النبوي

----------


## أبو مروان

شكرا لكم على تعاونكم

----------


## نضال مشهود

> مواقع للتخريج:
> سلطان - ممتاز ورائع-
> الدرر السنية - _صفحة البحث_
> موقع الاسلام
> نداء الإيمان
> كتب تخريج الحديث للشيخ الألباني
> جامع الحديث النبوي


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## احمد شبيب

وفيك بارك الله أخي الحبيب ونفع.

----------


## جميلة الجزائرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 


جزاكم الله كل خير ...


لكن بصراحة أنا كنت أستعمل كثيرا موقع الدرر السنية لتخريج الأحاديث لأحصل على موضع الحديث في الكتب، ثم أتثبت من الكتب، وما يميز الموقع أنّه فعلا تجد المعلومات مطابقة للكتب المصورة.


لكن لا أعلم الأيام أحاول الدخول إليه فلا أستطيع ذلك!!!


هل من أحد يلمّ بالسبب؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> لكن بصراحة أنا كنت أستعمل كثيرا موقع الدرر السنية لتخريج الأحاديث لأحصل على موضع الحديث في الكتب، ثم أتثبت من الكتب، وما يميز الموقع أنّه فعلا تجد المعلومات مطابقة للكتب المصورة.
>  
> 
> لكن لا أعلم الأيام أحاول الدخول إليه فلا أستطيع ذلك!!!
> 
> هل من أحد يلمّ بالسبب؟



لأنه لا يعمل ببعض البلدان ومنها الجزائر أختي

----------


## للعلم طالب وفي الخير راغب

وروى *الجوزجاني* *بإسناده ، عن* *الحر بن الصباح* *قال : كنت عند* *ابن عمر* *بمكة* *، إذ جاءه رجل . فقال : إني وجدت هذا البرد ، وقد نشدته وعرفته فلم يعرفه أحد ، وهذا يوم التروية ، ويوم يت**فرق الناس . فقال : إن شئت قومته قيمة عدل ، ولبسته ، وكنت له ضامنا ، متى جاءك صاحبه دفعت إليه ثمنه ، وإن لم** يجئ له طالب فهو لك إن شئت* 

اريد ان اعرف كتاب الجوزجاني

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> وروى *الجوزجاني* *بإسناده ، عن* *الحر بن الصباح* *قال : كنت عند* *ابن عمر* *بمكة* *، إذ جاءه رجل . فقال : إني وجدت هذا البرد ، وقد نشدته وعرفته فلم يعرفه أحد ، وهذا يوم التروية ، ويوم يت**فرق الناس . فقال : إن شئت قومته قيمة عدل ، ولبسته ، وكنت له ضامنا ، متى جاءك صاحبه دفعت إليه ثمنه ، وإن لم** يجئ له طالب فهو لك إن شئت* 
> 
> اريد ان اعرف كتاب الجوزجاني


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
أخي الفاضل: لو جعلت مشاركتك في موضوع مستقلّ لكان أفضل!.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

بارك الله بكم فعلا الدرر السنية جدا  رائع وافضلهم  واليوم انا اكتشفته من حوار مع رافضي هو من دلني عليه لكي يستشهد علي بحديث او كما يقولون كلمة حق اراد بها باطل

----------


## محمدمحمودالسالك

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فينا وفيكم وتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال والأقوال

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أرجو الدخول إلى هذا الموضوع في موقع الألوكة 
* < ما هي البرامج الحاسوبية للتخريج ودراسة الأسانيد ؟ >*على هذا الرابط 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%9F&highlight=

----------


## سعيدالأثري

موقع يعنى بتخريج الأحاديث
http://hdith.com/?s

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا ...هذا الموقع لا يشفي العليل ولا يروي الغليل لمن كانت لديه رغبةُ التوسع في معرفة تخريج الحديث بشكل أوعب وأرى ان من احسن استعمال محرك البحث فيما قام ويقوم به مشكورين الإخوان المشرفون على صياغة وتطوير المكتبة الشاملة فهو أفيد وأنفع.

----------


## عبد الباسط آل القاضي

عندي سؤال كيف امكن لامثال العلامة الالباني تخريج الاحاديث من غير هذه الوسائل المتاحة التي اصبحت بكبسة زر تختصر وقتا طويلا اما بالنسبة لي فاني حين اريد تخريج حديث فاني لا اذهب الى جوجل ولا غيره انما اذهب الى الكتب واحس عندما انقل التخريجات السهلة اني لم اقم بشيء

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

صدقت أخي عبد الباسط... ولكن هذه الوسائل الحديثة منة إلاهية ونعمة ربانيةٌ، واستعمالها لا يعفينا على الإطلاق من الرجوع إلى المصادر الموثوقة حال العزو، غاية ما في الامر أنها تختصر علينا الوقت اختصارا وأما التخريج كعلم فلابد من ممارسة عملية طويلة المدى لمن رغب في تحصيله حتى تنقدح ملكته وتلين عريكته، ويحضرني هاهنا أن الشيخ المحدث أبا الأشبال أحمد شاكر محدث أرض الكنانة لما طالت يده كتاب مفتاح كنوز السنة أو المعجم المفهرس لا أذكر أيهما قال لو أن الكتاب توفر لديه لاختصر عليه وقتا هاما لتتميم مشروعه في تحقيق وشرح المسند الإمام.

----------

